# Advice on prop size and brand.



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

want to know what you think on how to set one up Size, brand, 3-4 blade, stainless, ect.

I have a 17 cape horn with a two stroke 115 Yamaha on it and want as much performance and milage as I can get.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

cupped, three blade, stainless for this area if you don't run agroung a lot. Call Cape Horn and ask what size for your boat and engine...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

The three blade Salt Water Series by Yamaha gave me the best performance as far as hole shot, and top end which translates to less fuel burned at a cruise. I ran a 21 Cape Horn for years.


----------



## aslon (Jul 1, 2008)

Call the prop shop in Pensacola, and tell them what you've got and want to do. They'll hook you up.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah I already talked to them.455-0060.

what I wanna know is if someone who has experiance can tell me if this is a good setup on my boat 13-1/2 19 is what I have on my boat and it does just fine. It's comes out of the hole real strong and runs great....was wonderring if this is as good as it gets.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Breeze Fabricators (9/22/2008)*The three blade Salt Water Series by Yamaha gave me the best performance as far as hole shot, and top end which translates to less fuel burned at a cruise. I ran a 21 Cape Horn for years.


I went and took my prpo to the prop shop and talked to Bill...super nice dude..he's going to redo it and cup it real nice for me.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a 18' CC Ranger, Had big problems trying to get out of the hole. It would push for about 1-2 minutes before planning. First I took the prop to Prop-Shop, Then after a few days of procrastinating, I took the prop to Acu-Prop here in P'cola. Great guys, very through and they have a computer to ensure you have the right pitch setup. I had a ss 21" pitch, I down sized to a 17 out of the box. It produced great from the hole but not on the top end at all. I took it back and they bumped me to a 19 and cupped the prop. Now she flies across the water and great out of the hole. These guys know thier stuff. I think his name is Brian. Very knowlagable(sp) and friendly. He said that if if still didn't work bring it back. He didn't charge for extra service and I didn't have to wait a few days like a I did at Prop-Shop. Highly reccomended. Not saying that Prop-Shop is bad, this was just the experience I had with them.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

second the vote of confidence on accu prop. the outboard guys name i believe is Dan. they are very easy to deal with and very straight with you. They have stood behind there work with me also. every boat is different with power,gear, and hull combos(t-top, railing, coolers or storage items, ect). how you use it also makes a difference. by all means do all the research you can before you buy, but i can tell you that accu prop will take care of you.

when you talk to the prop places who ever you choose tell them how the boat is normally used and you will need to know your max rpm with the throttle all the way down and trimmed correctly so they can determine the correct or closely get the right pitch. also don't be scared if they sell you a prop that is bigger in diamiter. dont know on yamaha but on the merc they proped for me they convenced me on a prop that was alot bigger in diamiter and changed the pitch on me from what i had before. It performed great and fuel economy went up greatly from the lack of prop slip and lift it gave the boat. It may be cheaper to shop on the Internet but you will be happier if you let the shop help you. good luck.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you fish shallow water a lot? An aluminum prop will bend if you hit something with it, were as a stainless will tear up your lower unit. I'm not saying hitting a rock pile with an aluminum prop will keep your foot from getting trashed, but it can make a big difference if the prop glances a rock or something.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Call Accu- prop and talk to Danny. Highly recommended. I always go to them for any prop issues.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

If you do anything near shore I would go for aluminum prop. esp with the sand bars and such around here. I bought aluminum and like the price tag of a SS one. 2 AL for the price of 1 SS.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

First and foremost take the boat out and run it WOT and see what RPMs you are getting. This is from Accu-prop and then go see them.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just got it back from the Prop. Shop, super nice man named Bill did it up for me...this thing is super sharp and super cupped...looks good can't wait to get it back on the boat. 13 1/2 19pitch with exhaust holes.

It's what I had on the boat so no change in size on pitch but will be looking forward to check out what this cup job is going to do for me.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Let us know how it does. I am interested to see how much of a change it did with the cupping and addition of the exhaust holes. I have my old SS prop and now the exhaust holes are plugged and was thinking about putting it on to see if there was a difference.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I say try it, stop in and talk to Bill he will give you the low down.


----------

